# Steam and CS1.6 Port forwarding



## win32.tr0jan (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi,

   I am in IITB campus. We are connected to the internet through LAN cable. I am not able to log in into Steam client. Most probably the UDP ports are blocked. I tried portforwarding.com instructions to set portforwarding in my ASUS Wireless router RT10E, but open port checker says the ports 27000 and corresponding ranges are still closed. Anybody know what to do?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2015)

Ask your network admin to open these ports. Nothing else would help. Using VPN may lead to a ban from steam.


----------



## Alok (Mar 31, 2015)

win32.tr0jan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in IITB campus. We are connected to the internet through LAN cable. I am not able to log in into Steam client. Most probably the UDP ports are blocked. I tried portforwarding.com instructions to set portforwarding in my ASUS Wireless router RT10E, but open port checker says the ports 27000 and corresponding ranges are still closed. Anybody know what to do?



Is there any kind of firewall ? like Cyberoam (common in colleges) . If yes then I can help bypass.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Mar 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask your network admin to open these ports. Nothing else would help. Using VPN may lead to a ban from steam.



I don't think they will welcome the request  and VPN could be very laggy right?



Alok said:


> Is there any kind of firewall ? like Cyberoam (common in colleges) . If yes then I can help bypass.



I don't know, there must be, but I don't know the specifics. How do I check?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2015)

win32.tr0jan said:


> I don't think they will welcome the request  and VPN could be very laggy right?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, there must be, but I don't know the specifics. How do I check?



Try at your own risk, it's still not recommended though. I won't be responsible for anything.



Spoiler



try to open any adult website. See if any cyberoam login page comes up



- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> Is there any kind of firewall ? like Cyberoam (common in colleges) . If yes then I can help bypass.


Please tell how to bypass it. (If you're going to say Ultrasurf or tor, its too slow for downloading  )


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2015)

Even my company uses cyberroam, and I've not been able to figure out how to bypass in.  And i don't have admin rights too + IP filtering.

Even though i know Admin pass but i don't want to do something which can alert IT dept.


----------



## Alok (Mar 31, 2015)

I know how to bypass cyberoam , after that you can access every blocked websites, download torrents but I'm not able to bypass speed barrier, your connection speed will be what is allowed by admin.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Try at your own risk, it's still not recommended though. I won't be responsible for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tor and ultrasurf won't work.

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> Even though i know Admin pass but i don't want to do something which can alert IT dept.



OMG you have password, just open their portal then look for IP list without restriction. There are always a series of special IP for staff use. You can use it unlimited , just spoof your MAC id so that they won't recognize you.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2015)

Alok said:


> I know how to bypass cyberoam , after that you can access every blocked websites, download torrents but I'm not able to bypass speed barrier, your connection speed will be what is allowed by admin.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I too just want to access steam from college. I have more than enough speed.


----------



## Alok (Mar 31, 2015)

win32.tr0jan said:


> I don't know, there must be, but I don't know the specifics. How do I check?



try opening websites that are supposed to be blocked 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] can I tell it here in forum, I don't want ban


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2015)

Alok said:


> OMG you have password, just open their portal then look for IP list without restriction. There are always a series of special IP for staff use. You can use it unlimited , just spoof your MAC id so that they won't recognize you.



I have admin pass of an "admin account", not the admin pass of cyberroam portal. We, at our company get user access accounts configured under our company domain, with group policy enforced.

Many systems have access to internet (filtered though), and I have confirmed from IT that these systems' IP have just been added to whitelist in the server (or cyberroam probably) to allow net access. So that means if I can change the IP of my system then I will get internet access (IT guys themselves said that this will work) but it will attract their attention, so I don't want to go this way.

If you want me to use any "software", then I can do that unless it catches attention of IT dept.



Alok said:


> try opening websites that are supposed to be blocked



Not really, it doesn't work that way in our company. They have built a simple custom page which says that the content has been blocked.

One day, I was playing with IP addresses, and suddenly I landed on cyberoam portal login page, so that way I came to know about that.



Alok said:


> [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] can I tell it here in forum, I don't want ban



No issues should be there, but I'll suggest to get it moved into Cavern.


----------



## Alok (Mar 31, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> If you want me to use any "software", then I can do that unless it catches attention of IT dept.


yes a software.



dashing.sujay said:


> No issues should be there, but I'll suggest to get it moved into Cavern.



ok move it then I'll post simple steps with screens


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2015)

^Report it with request.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Mar 31, 2015)

Nope, I am not getting any login when I try to access any "blocked" websites  ... Just plain text which says that IIT has blocked all these websites. And I think the ports are the issue, because I am able to run uTorrent over Tor and downloads are happening at full speed. I even get 1.2Mbps yes Mb! But Steam is not happening


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2015)

win32.tr0jan said:


> Nope, I am not getting any login when I try to access any "blocked" websites  ... Just plain text which says that IIT has blocked all these websites. And I think the ports are the issue, because I am able to run uTorrent over Tor and downloads are happening at full speed. I even get 1.2Mbps yes Mb! But Steam is not happening



That's because steam ignores any proxy settings and TOR Browser works only if vidalia is running in the background.
 [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION], buddy post/PM the method asap, please. I want to download rest of my steam library before this semester is over.


----------



## Alok (Mar 31, 2015)

contact over fb. check PM


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2015)

PM me too


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Apr 1, 2015)

The scene is very bad here. We have set up our own routers. Even online multiplayer games in Android is not able to connect! :O They cant even log me in into their server! [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION] ... if you have any work-around, please PM me also.


----------



## Alok (Apr 1, 2015)

ok replied to everyone.


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> I know how to bypass cyberoam , after that you can access every blocked websites, download torrents but I'm not able to bypass speed barrier, your connection speed will be what is allowed by admin.


My collage uses cyberoam too. I was using VPN's till now, it would help a lot if i can use torrents and steam freely 
So please share


----------



## hawk027 (Aug 10, 2015)

Alok said:


> ok replied to everyone.



my college is also using Cyberoam. plz help me how to play games through steam in cyberoam. plz help my steam id iH@wk<3  plz help


----------



## divyanshu (Nov 22, 2015)

Make steam shortcut
Right click on shortcut.Go to properties ->In target field add -tcp such that it looks like "PATH" -tcp
Run as Admin


----------

